# G5/8 regulator on European extinguisher.



## Sarpijk (6 Aug 2018)

Hi all,

I accidentally ordered a co2 regulator on ebay. This is intended for a friend. Instead of getting the W21.8  thread I got the G5/8 instead. 

I tried to see if it can be used on my co2 bottle and the threads fit but other than that I did not try to see if it works.

Does anyone know if the two standards are compatible?


----------



## Sandru Dan (9 Aug 2018)

Hello, 

The standards are diferent.

https://m.ebay.com/itm/Aquarium-Fem...rter-Head-MA-/132454410503?_mwBanner=1&_rdt=1

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarpijk (9 Aug 2018)

Thanks I will get the adaptor.


----------



## Onoma1 (14 Aug 2018)

I did exactly the same thing, however, followed the advice on the thread (https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/fire-extinguisher-co2.266/) but didn't check the size and blithely fitted it to Co2 fire extinguisher without any issues. It seems to tighten up and doesn't have any unwanted gas release.  Have I made a monumental mistake? I have checked on the web and the text that seems to re-appear is below. I can't relate this back to whether or not I need a W21.8 thread or a G5/8:

Throughout the world, carbon dioxide cylinder valves have a special thread. In Europe, Africa and much of Australasia,
the thread conforms to British Standard BS 341 Part 1 No. 8 (0.860 in x 14 TPI) or the direct European equivalent
(DIN 477 No. 6). These threads are in effect interchangeable.

American CGA 320 and Japanese JIS B 8246 CO2 threads are different and are not compatible with each other nor with
BS or DIN CO2 threads.

http://www.uk.airliquide.com/file/otherelement/pj/20_2690fittingsforco21942.pdf


----------



## raptor22 (6 Nov 2020)

Does G5/8 work with this thread. How do I check it? 




WIll


----------



## raptor22 (14 Nov 2020)

Used G5/8 regulator on this, working great.


----------

